# Took a shower with the window open



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My bathroom is set up to where you have to put curtains up or the street below can see you while you shower. I didn't let my insecurities get the best of me this time. I showered with it completely open. I watched my neighbor work on his car while I was showering. I don't know if he saw me. There are also many windows looking straight at me. I don't know if anyone was in those houses though. Anyways, I'm proud that I conquered my fear of showing my hideous body to the world. I did it. I think I'm going to take another shower tonight with the lights on. People will be sure to look then.

Moral of the story: You are beautiful and be proud of the beautiful body that God gave you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah the more often you are naked the more comfortable you will be with your body. Its your house so do what you want.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> My bathroom is set up to wear you have to put curtains up or the street below can see you while you shower. I didn't let my insecurities get the best of me this time. I showered with it completely open. I watched my neighbor work on his car while I was showering. I don't know if he saw me. There are also many windows looking straight at me. I don't know if anyone was in those houses though. Anyways, I'm proud that I conquered my fear of showing my hideous body to the world. I did it. I think I'm going to take another shower tonight with the lights on. People will be sure to look then.
> 
> Moral of the story: You are beautiful and be proud of the beautiful body that God gave you.


I don't think you would need to shower with the lights on.
I think you proved your point.
Don't you have water restrictions out there?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't think you would need to shower with the lights on.
> I think you proved your point.
> Don't you have water restrictions out there?


No water restrictions to my knowledge The only thing i know of that they've done is not serve complimentary water at restaurants. You have to ask for it.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

People hide their bodies because it's shameful to expose them infront of strangers, it's got nothing to do with fear. I think you've gone way too far but I'm glad you felt proud after all.


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> People hide their bodies because it's shameful to expose them infront of strangers, it's got nothing to do with fear. I think you've gone way too far but I'm glad you felt proud after all.


I agree. With most SA situations, you can step up the exposure. But for god's sake, don't step up the exposure with this one!! The only next step I can think of is walking in public naked. Please don't go further than showering in public view!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

So you showed off for another dude?... Um...:stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And a gorgeous young woman they thought you were.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> And a gorgeous young woman they thought you were.


as long as they have a smooth back i dont care whats between their legs


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> My bathroom is set up to where you have to put curtains up or the street below can see you while you shower. I didn't let my insecurities get the best of me this time. I showered with it completely open. I watched my neighbor work on his car while I was showering. I don't know if he saw me. There are also many windows looking straight at me. I don't know if anyone was in those houses though. Anyways, I'm proud that I conquered my fear of showing my hideous body to the world. I did it. I think I'm going to take another shower tonight with the lights on. People will be sure to look then.
> 
> Moral of the story: You are beautiful and be proud of the beautiful body that God gave you.


Hahahahaha, I'd be looking at that the same way boys want to see boobies in windows....


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! You probably scarred some innocent kid that happened to catch a glimpse of you in the shower.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> My bathroom is set up to where you have to put curtains up or the street below can see you while you shower. I didn't let my insecurities get the best of me this time. I showered with it completely open. I watched my neighbor work on his car while I was showering. I don't know if he saw me. There are also many windows looking straight at me. I don't know if anyone was in those houses though. Anyways, I'm proud that I conquered my fear of showing *my hideous body t*o the world. I did it. I think I'm going to take another shower tonight with the lights on. People will be sure to look then.
> 
> Moral of the story: You are beautiful and be proud of the beautiful body that God gave you.


Your body's probably not as "hideous" as you think. I was very skinny when I was a kid too, but for some reason I was still able to get girlfriends. I'm sure you will be able to as well. You'll probably also get a bit bigger as you get older.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I walk around my house naked and not all the windows have curtains but I try to avoid walking in those windows naked. Not for myself but people don't want to see naked people walking around their house and taking showers. It's not considered socially acceptable even in those cases. A few might find it humorous but most are going to start questioning how good of neighbor you are. Especially if they have kids. I'd rather not have knocks on my door or people approaching me when I go outside to tell me they are irritated with everyone being able to see me naked.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I am sorry but I don't think it is great to expose oneself just to everyone whoever happens to see you naked through an opened window. Of course, you are in your own house and you can do whatever you want, but still isn't it weird?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No its not weird

if someone gains some welcome and new found body confidence and become less self conscious then its a great progress then whether or not some one glances at you ,accusations of ''weirdness'' only go to undermine their progress with themselves


Unless you suffer from similar body confidence issues then you dont understand it properly or what other people are going through

if the Op does it again with the lights on then good for him LOL


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Time to start having sex with the lights on as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

don said:


> Your body's probably not as "hideous" as you think. I was very skinny when I was a kid too, but for some reason I was still able to get girlfriends. I'm sure you will be able to as well. You'll probably also get a bit bigger as you get older.


You know one thing we didn't consider? Shrinkage. It happens. :lol


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

That's...that's quite something.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Did you flaunt your glorious package at the passerby's below to marvel at?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The way I see it, you have every right to be naked in the comforts of your own home, window curtains closed or not. I think being comfortable with your own body far outweighs anyone's temporary reactions to seeing it. No one is being forced to look into your window. In the case of accidental looking they can simply choose to turn away.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mentoes said:


> The way I see it, you have every right to be naked in the comforts of your own home, window curtains closed or not. I think being comfortable with your own body far outweighs anyone's temporary reactions to seeing it. No one is being forced to look into your window. In the case of accidental looking they can simply choose to turn away.


i agree.. you CAN close your window and blinds to prevent anyone looking in... lots a people do that. in fact most people do... cause they want privacy.

but if you choose not to close the blinds, then if someone happens to see in and you are naked or not.. well then they have the choice to know that they can look away and not take notice. after all .. we all have bodies dont we?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i agree.. you CAN close your window and blinds to prevent anyone looking in... lots a people do that. in fact most people do... cause they want privacy.
> 
> but if you choose not to close the blinds, then if someone happens to see in and you are naked or not.. well then they have the choice to know that they can look away and not take notice. after all .. we all have bodies dont we?


Yeah and this is gonna sound bizarre, but we all happen to be naked under our clothes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> Don's comments made me laugh too, back on topic seeing a young lad showering would make me vom.




Yeah looking back at what I wrote looks a bit funny to me too. I meant he'd probably put on a bit of weight as he gets older. :um


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

You conquered SA until jeepers mccreepers caught you showering and filmed the whole thing and now it's all over the internet  lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mentoes said:


> Yeah and this is gonna sound bizarre, but we all happen to be naked under our clothes.


OMG! what you said was the EXACT words I had in my mind when I said what I said ! LOL I think thats Bizarre LOL


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

I am sure OP will one day post that he masturbated nude in the most visit public place in town.

The post is probably fake anyway.


----------

